# Home Theater System Recommendations



## majorbob1 (Jul 12, 2014)

We have a small home with a surround sound system in the living room, consisting of:
Samsung 52" 52A650 LCD flatscreen
Sony DH 800 Receiver
Sony DVD player
4 Niles 8" Ceiling speakers
1 AVT CNS front speaker

We have recently experienced audio issues with the TV sound. A few times in the past 6 months we have noticed when turning on the TV the audio is garbled. By turning it off, then on the audio is fine. A new issue popped up yesterday when my wife turned on the TV we had no audio at all, after she went through a series of turning things off and on the audio came on. I checked to make all the wired were connected, and the mute button was not on. I am thinking it is time to replace the receiver. I think we have had it for 6-8 years. Being a rookie when it comes to electronics, I am not very handy.

Any advice on receiver recommendations or where my problems may be will be appreciated.


----------



## UnitedInterfaces (Jul 12, 2014)

Hello majorbob1,

Not sure as to what the issue with your current receiver is, but I will say that if you are looking for a good quality, affordable a/v receiver, you should check out a Denon or a Marantz. I would have posted links to them but i'm a noob here lol! I use a lot of Denon and Marantz in my Basic Home Theater Setups and I usually pair them with some Atlantic Technologies Speakers. I haven't had any complaints yet. If you have questions on model#'s please send me a PM. Below I have listed some steps for you to try to isolate the cause of the issue.

Basic Troubleshooting Steps:
-Starting from the receiver, check to see if you experience the audio issue from all sources. With your TV, Receiver, and Sources turned on, manually switch inputs on your receiver. If the audio issue is only noticeable from individual inputs/sources, you are probably having an issue between the source and the receiver I.E.(the cabling or the source itself). If the audio issue is noticeable on all sources, then there may be an issue with the receiver I.E.(defective hardware and or improper audio settings selected inside the receiver). Hope this helps.

Thx,
Dom


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

majorbob1 said:


> Any advice on receiver recommendations or where my problems may be will be appreciated.


What is the budget?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm all for new gear but you might want to try a new cable box if you have one... those things are always giving problems. 

That said I'm a huge fan of marantz and denon. Really any high current amp is a good option. Unless you're looking for a particular feature set they will be fairly interchangeable for the most part. 

While you're looking at AVRs it may be a good time to kick around a new display also. The A series is defiantly a classic by today's standards 

Good luck and give the cable box a shot first, if your issues only happen with TV viewing.


----------



## bassfeen (Dec 16, 2013)

I would suggest the Danley Sound Labs, Have them and a Quested System we just upgraded too. I would say the Danley is 90% of Quested Speaker systems but at a far less price tag. Frankly speaking I find the Danley midrange more coherent and as a whole the speaker is more transparent than my Vapor Audio or Quested system,

They are incredible dynamics, They can start and stop instantly and the soundstage is a lot larger them my current setup. Being horns they are 100db and can easily run of smaller amps with no issues. I found them to be excellent with Tubes when listening to music.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

bassfeen said:


> I would suggest the Danley Sound Labs, Have them and a Quested System we just upgraded too. I would say the Danley is 90% of Quested Speaker systems but at a far less price tag. Frankly speaking I find the Danley midrange more coherent and as a whole the speaker is more transparent than my Vapor Audio or Quested system, They are incredible dynamics, They can start and stop instantly and the soundstage is a lot larger them my current setup. Being horns they are 100db and can easily run of smaller amps with no issues. I found them to be excellent with Tubes when listening to music.


I'm glad you're happy with your speakers. In fact Id have to say your raving about them on every post you've made. That said I think the posters issue has more to do with his AVR than his speakers.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

rab-byte said:


> I'm glad you're happy with your speakers. In fact Id have to say your raving about them on every post you've made. That said I think the posters issue has more to do with his AVR than his speakers.


+1 I would start at accessories4less.com


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Are you using the HDMI connections from the TV to the AVR? 
Sounds to me like an HDMI handshake issue. I'd suggest starting up in a specific order HDTV, AVR then cable box or satellite receiver and finally DVD/Blu-ray and see if that helps.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

And I agree on Denon if you are looking to replace the AVR. 
Do you have a cable box or satellite receiver in the mix?


----------

